# Do you get complaints



## ICE (Jul 18, 2011)

about not protecting the floor.  I don't know how tough it is to get paint off a hardwood floor but the entire house is like this.  The hardwood floor was the only redeeming feature of this house.  I bet Flipper is gonna flip when he sees this.  Even if it's easy to clean, there's 2400 sq, ft. needing cleaning.


----------



## Frank (Jul 19, 2011)

I would presume the plan is either to sand and refinish the floors or the cover with carpet.  In either case no significant additional work due to paint on the floor.


----------



## ICE (Jul 19, 2011)

Frank said:
			
		

> I would presume the plan is either to sand and refinish the floors or the cover with carpet.  In either case no significant additional work due to paint on the floor.


The floor was in great condition before this happened.  It sure would be a shame to cover it with carpet and house flippers won't spend money on carpet unless they have to.


----------



## FredK (Jul 19, 2011)

Not up to me to care.  Between owner and the guys he hired.


----------



## incognito (Jul 19, 2011)

Never have gotten a complaint about floors not being protected. Its nice when they are so I don't have to worry about them as I go about my business. Other than me tracking something in, the floors are no concern of mine.


----------



## ICE (Jul 19, 2011)

I put this in the contractors area because I was talking to them.  I don't get dirty floor complaints either.  I'll be specific in the future.

I got a complaint about a broken windshield last month.  It's happened before.  The caller states that a truck leaving a site dropped gravel and caused a crack.  She has called me four times and the contractor has lost count.  She wants $200.


----------



## jim baird (Jul 19, 2011)

Before long you should reach that tipping point of seeing just so much stupid, ugly, and stupid combined with ugly, that it won't bother you at all.


----------



## ICE (Jul 19, 2011)

jim baird said:
			
		

> Before long you should reach that tipping point of seeing just so much stupid, ugly, and stupid combined with ugly, that it won't bother you at all.


I don't get bothered by it.  Heck, it's fun to see what tomorrows pictures will be.


----------



## MarcusGeiser (Aug 1, 2011)

On a hardwood floor I usually cover it. Duct tape around the perimeter then plastic held down with painters tape. In the event I am doing extensive demo work I will place a layer of old cardboard under plastic.


----------

